# BBQ GURU controllers:  Any users?  Any stories about using one? Recommendations?



## webrider (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,

My Christmas wish list includes more accessories for the Big Green Eggs.  One thing I would like is a BBQ Guru controller.  I've read about the 'DigiQ II' and the new wifi controller.  I don't actually know anybody who has used one or both of these.  

Comments and suggestion?

Steve


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 24, 2013)

If you just want good temp control then look at the PitMaster IQ's.


----------



## geerock (Nov 24, 2013)

I use the pitmaster iq also.  No fancy wifi or other stuff just a good solid temp controller that works.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 25, 2013)

I've had a DigiQ II on my WSM for several years.  I love it.  It is as close to set and forget as you can have a charcoal smoker to be.


----------



## phrett (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a Stoker tht I use on my BGE XL and Med and also on my UDS.   I love the variety of things it will work on, the large number of probes that can be used, and it will control two units at once since I have two fans, a 10 CFM for the UDS and XL and a 5 cfm for the med  BGE.  The real time graphing is super and the alarms, controls, remote monitoring from a smart phone, etc are all things I like.  I looked at the Gurus but hought the Stoker fit my needs a bit better.


----------



## georgia boy (Dec 1, 2013)

Wouldn't smoke without my DigiQ11 on my WSM .Set it and go catch up on your honey dew list


----------

